# Good Friday Meet&cruise Photos



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The dusty carpark








and again








in the beer garden








we came out to find some berk had parked his rover in considerately 








my dials going through the forrest of dean








Donna and Charlie ready to go!








in the car park at monmouth, just before Chris *attempted* a nova boy style wheel spin.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nice 
let me upload mine to my webspace and post


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not to be outdone....

The day started with the lovely Donna being all girly at the dinner table, sorting her nails out 










Then we have the ubiquitous "car park shot" taken in the pub. Note the lovely sunny day and the dusty gravel!!










The following 2 shots both taken at Birdlip Viewpoint overlooking some superb scenery (and a steep drop!!)



















The the "bum" shot.... Louise is trying to kid everyone that its *COLD* but it wasn't....










Piccie of Louise.... and her car!










The 2 "L's" - Louise and Lisa. What a lovely view....










All 3 girlies and the lovely ROO 










For the life of me, I can't seem to find the pictures of the guys. I'm sure I would have taken some, its not like me to concentrate on the ladies 

*chuckle*

Enjoy, and see you all soon!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Are you two having an affair or summat? Gone from slagging each other off to illicit meetings!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Oh, and your car looks cleaner than last time I saw it Tim...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Illicit meetings? *roflmao* Keep your dirty mind in check.... you can probably make out Lisa's kids on some of the photos, mate... 

Clean car? It won "dirtiest of the show" award (just beat Louise's!) but yeah - definately cleaner than when you were last in Cardiff!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool photos Lisa and Tim...thanks!!! :-*

(ummm not many of the boys though... :)

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> (ummm not many of the boys though... )


Lou, you girls are far more photogenic. I remember what happened now. I expected Lisa to be taking shots of the boys, whilst I did the girls. Wait. Erm. That didn't quite come out right.... 

*lol*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Tim

If you never show my pics that's the last time I wear makeup and a mini skirt to get on camera. 

Anyway, where's those 58 cleavage and backside shots we know you took - come on let's all see em you perv ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol - look I dont even want to _think_ about it.... ;D

L


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

I can't believe I missed this one. :'( I can see where I bloody live from the top of Birdlip Hill.

There are some fantastic roads nearby as I'm sure you experienced ;D Where did the day take you apart from the pub obviously


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Did anyone ever find out what happened to Bec??


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I can't believe I missed this one. Â :'( Â I can see where I bloody live from the top of Birdlip Hill.
> 
> There are some fantastic roads nearby as I'm sure you experienced Â ;D Â Where did the day take you apart from the pub obviously


We followed JampoTT (on 3 1/2 wheels ) through the forest of Dean ending up in Monmouth. Those who returned to London went back via the Wye Valley and across the severn bridge, Lisa and I went up the A40. May be we'll have another meet sometime starting at the Balloon pub again.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm definately up for another meet up there. Dead easy for Midlands / Oxford people to get to, as well as South Wales / South West, and the scenery around there is great........ 

Quote from Chris (Cockhead) "You can't take your own car, you've only got 3 wheels and we'll want to put our foot down......"

"erm......"

*lol*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

> Quote from Chris (Cockhead) "You can't take your own car, you've only got 3 wheels and we'll want to put our foot down......"


How did I know that you were willing to melt your space saver?!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;DWas it just for silver and black TT's ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There was a blue one there too!! Is my photography that bad, or did the photos of the women distract your attention?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I'm definately up for another meet up there. Dead easy for Midlands / Oxford people to get to, as well as South Wales / South West, and the scenery around there is great........


Certainly is Â 8) Been out all day on my mountain bike cycling around the Forest of Dean [smiley=sunny.gif]Â ;D


----------

